

4.95 million people signed up for Telegram today - vincvinc
https://twitter.com/telegram

======
vincvinc
This is maybe not obvious from the US, but the buzz in the EU media is
staggering.

Anecdata: I live in the Netherlands, and half of my whatsapp contacts switched
to Telegram since yesterday. Lots of talk about privacy and discussions
surrounding NSA and Facebook privacy violations.

------
CalRobert
Telegram is awesome. Having a web client and open API alone is a huge
improvement, even if you don't care at all about privacy.

------
saimey
Well, the WhatsApp deal is definitely going to go into the history books, was
$19B the price you had to pay?

